#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Cadeado FECHADO!!!!!!!!!

## BrunoPiaui

Fala galera!!! <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon21.gif"> 

Eu jã instalei o apache+php+mysql+mod_ssl+openssl e tã tudo funcionando redondinho!!!!!

O problema &acute;e que eu queria saber como faco para criar uma p&acute;agina de teste ou um diret&acute;orio que faca aparecer aquele cadeado fechado no navegador indicando um site seguro??????????

Ajudando ou nao, muito obrigado!!!!

Bruno Piaui <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif">

----------


## 1c3m4n

eh soh criar uma pagina index.html dentro da sua pasta https no meu caso fica em
/var/www/https/

ai vc chama ela pelo browser

----------


## BrunoPiaui

Fala brother!!!

A minha instalacao do apache foi toda no diretorio /servidor/apache

vc sabe onde poderia estar esse diretorio ?????????

Obrigado!

----------


## BrunoPiaui

Fala brother!!!

A minha instalacao do apache foi toda no diretorio /servidor/apache

vc sabe onde poderia estar esse diretorio ?????????

Obrigado!

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Kro colega,

O apache pode ter sido instalado em qualquer diretório, mas o path para os arquivos do seu site, você define no arquivo httpd.conf que fica normalmente no /etc/ ok !

Verifique a linha e veja onde está o path dos aquivos do seu dsite ok, normalmente fica em /var/www/http/

Espero ter ajudado.
Um Abraço!! <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon21.gif">

----------


## BrunoPiaui

Eu sei meu amigo!!!

Mas o diretorio que o 1c3_m4n disse era um tal de https!

Nao sei se tem um diretorio para o http normal e o http com ssl...

Mas obrigado!

----------


## BrunoPiaui

Sera que eu tenho que configurar no httpd.conf o caminho do diretorio seguro????????????????????

Se for em que parte coloco???????????

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Faça o seguinte, adicione este esquema aqui!!

# Server Certificate:
# Point SSLCertificateFile at a PEM encoded certificate. If
# the certificate is encrypted, then you will be prompted for a
# pass phrase. Note that a kill -HUP will prompt again. A test
# certificate can be generated with `make certificate&acute; under
# built time. Keep in mind that if you&acute;ve both a RSA and a DSA
# certificate you can configure both in parallel (to also allow
# the use of DSA ciphers, etc.)
SSLCertificateFile /etc/httpd/conf/ssl.crt/server.crt
#SSLCertificateFile /etc/httpd/conf/ssl.crt/server-dsa.crt

# Server Private Key:
# If the key is not combined with the certificate, use this
# directive to point at the key file. Keep in mind that if
# you&acute;ve both a RSA and a DSA private key you can configure
# both in parallel (to also allow the use of DSA ciphers, etc.)
SSLCertificateKeyFile /etc/httpd/conf/ssl.key/server.key



Note as linhas:

SSLCertificateFile /etc/httpd/conf/ssl.crt/server.crt (verifique o diretório)

SSLCertificateKeyFile /etc/httpd/conf/ssl.key/server.key (verifique o diretório)

Depois disso entre com as linhas:

<Files ~ "\.(cgi|shtml|phtml|php3?)$">
SSLOptions +StdEnvVars
</Files>
<Directory "/var/www/cgi-bin">
SSLOptions +StdEnvVars
</Directory>

se não funcionar, mude o dirétio para /var/www/html

Blz......um abraço!!!

Se funcionar avise ok!!!
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## Valhalla

Crie uma página index.htm e coloque em seu diretório web no navegador digite https://www.dominio.com.br/index.htm e veja se funciona.

----------


## BrunoPiaui

Po galera <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_frown.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_frown.gif"> nao consegui!!! 

Se nao for abuso da minha parte, alguem poderia mandar-me um email (<A HREF="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</A>) mostrando como compilar o apache e o openssl com o mod_ssl no slackware 8.1 e um teste que apareca o cadeado fechado no navegador????

Se puderem, obrigado!!!!!!!!!!!!

E obrigado tb se nao puderem!!!!!!!!!!!

Valeu p/ o pessoal do furum que tentou me ajudar!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bruno Piaui

----------


## Valhalla

De uma olhada neste tutorial que fiz https://under-linux.org/modules.php?name=Sections&op=viewarticle&artid=135 depois de instalado sem criar nada execute no navegador https://www.seudominio.com.br ou https://seuIP
e veja o cadeado fechado

----------


## BrunoPiaui

Pessoal,
to tentando iniciar o apache (./apachectl startssl) e tá dando o seguinte erro:

Cannot add module via name &acute;mod_ssl.c&acute;=not in list of loaded modules.
./apachectl startssl: http coud not be started.

Alguém sabe o que tá acontecendo???????

Valeu!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

no httpd.conf, verifique se esta linha está carregando o modulo:

<IfDefine HAVE_SSL>
LoadModule ssl_module modules/libssl.so

Se não, adicione ela ok! <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Se tiver descomente, e verifique se o modulo libssl.so está no diretorio modules ok.


TEnta aí.. <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Se não tiver, adicione esta linha tb ok!

<IfDefine HAVE_SSL>
AddModule mod_ssl.c

Ou melhor,se quiser, é claro, mande seu httpd.conf [email protected] ou poste aqui ok?
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## BrunoPiaui

brother, e justamente nessa linha que ta dando o erro

e ta desse jeito!!!!!

esse aqui e o meu httpd.conf (nao tem problema pq esse conf e so p/ testes):

##
## httpd.conf -- Apache HTTP server configuration file
##

#
# Based upon the NCSA server configuration files originally by Rob McCool.
#
# This is the main Apache server configuration file. It contains the
# configuration directives that give the server its instructions.
# See <URL:http://www.apache.org/docs/> for detailed information about
# the directives.
#
# Do NOT simply read the instructions in here without understanding
# what they do. They&acute;re here only as hints or reminders. If you are unsure
# consult the online docs. You have been warned. 
#
# After this file is processed, the server will look for and process
# /servidor/apache/conf/srm.conf and then /servidor/apache/conf/access.conf
# unless you have overridden these with ResourceConfig and/or
# AccessConfig directives here.
#
# The configuration directives are grouped into three basic sections:
# 1. Directives that control the operation of the Apache server process as a
# whole (the &acute;global environment&acute :Wink: .
# 2. Directives that define the parameters of the &acute;main&acute; or &acute;default&acute; server,
# which responds to requests that aren&acute;t handled by a virtual host.
# These directives also provide default values for the settings
# of all virtual hosts.
# 3. Settings for virtual hosts, which allow Web requests to be sent to
# different IP addresses or hostnames and have them handled by the
# same Apache server process.
#
# Configuration and logfile names: If the filenames you specify for many
# of the server&acute;s control files begin with "/" (or "drive:/" for Win32), the
# server will use that explicit path. If the filenames do *not* begin
# with "/", the value of ServerRoot is prepended -- so "logs/foo.log"
# with ServerRoot set to "/usr/local/apache" will be interpreted by the
# server as "/usr/local/apache/logs/foo.log".
#

### Section 1: Global Environment
#
# The directives in this section affect the overall operation of Apache,
# such as the number of concurrent requests it can handle or where it
# can find its configuration files.
#

#
# ServerType is either inetd, or standalone. Inetd mode is only supported on
# Unix platforms.
#
ServerType standalone

#
# ServerRoot: The top of the directory tree under which the server&acute;s
# configuration, error, and log files are kept.
#
# NOTE! If you intend to place this on an NFS (or otherwise network)
# mounted filesystem then please read the LockFile documentation
# (available at <URL:http://www.apache.org/docs/mod/core.html#lockfile&gt<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">;
# you will save yourself a lot of trouble.
#
ServerRoot "/servidor/apache"

#
# The LockFile directive sets the path to the lockfile used when Apache
# is compiled with either USE_FCNTL_SERIALIZED_ACCEPT or
# USE_FLOCK_SERIALIZED_ACCEPT. This directive should normally be left at
# its default value. The main reason for changing it is if the logs
# directory is NFS mounted, since the lockfile MUST BE STORED ON A LOCAL
# DISK. The PID of the main server process is automatically appended to
# the filename. 
#
#LockFile /servidor/apache/logs/httpd.lock

#
# PidFile: The file in which the server should record its process
# identification number when it starts.
#
PidFile /servidor/apache/logs/httpd.pid

#
# ScoreBoardFile: File used to store internal server process information.
# Not all architectures require this. But if yours does (you&acute;ll know because
# this file will be created when you run Apache) then you *must* ensure that
# no two invocations of Apache share the same scoreboard file.
#
ScoreBoardFile /servidor/apache/logs/httpd.scoreboard

#
# In the standard configuration, the server will process httpd.conf (this 
# file, specified by the -f command line option), srm.conf, and access.conf 
# in that order. The latter two files are now distributed empty, as it is 
# recommended that all directives be kept in a single file for simplicity. 
# The commented-out values below are the built-in defaults. You can have the 
# server ignore these files altogether by using "/dev/null" (for Unix) or
# "nul" (for Win32) for the arguments to the directives.
#
#ResourceConfig conf/srm.conf
#AccessConfig conf/access.conf

#
# Timeout: The number of seconds before receives and sends time out.
#
Timeout 300

#
# KeepAlive: Whether or not to allow persistent connections (more than
# one request per connection). Set to "Off" to deactivate.
#
KeepAlive On

#
# MaxKeepAliveRequests: The maximum number of requests to allow
# during a persistent connection. Set to 0 to allow an unlimited amount.
# We recommend you leave this number high, for maximum performance.
#
MaxKeepAliveRequests 100

#
# KeepAliveTimeout: Number of seconds to wait for the next request from the
# same client on the same connection.
#
KeepAliveTimeout 15

#
# Server-pool size regulation. Rather than making you guess how many
# server processes you need, Apache dynamically adapts to the load it
# sees --- that is, it tries to maintain enough server processes to
# handle the current load, plus a few spare servers to handle transient
# load spikes (e.g., multiple simultaneous requests from a single
# Netscape browser).
#
# It does this by periodically checking how many servers are waiting
# for a request. If there are fewer than MinSpareServers, it creates
# a new spare. If there are more than MaxSpareServers, some of the
# spares die off. The default values are probably OK for most sites.
#
MinSpareServers 5
MaxSpareServers 10

#
# Number of servers to start initially --- should be a reasonable ballpark
# figure.
#
StartServers 5

#
# Limit on total number of servers running, i.e., limit on the number
# of clients who can simultaneously connect --- if this limit is ever
# reached, clients will be LOCKED OUT, so it should NOT BE SET TOO LOW.
# It is intended mainly as a brake to keep a runaway server from taking
# the system with it as it spirals down...
#
MaxClients 150

#
# MaxRequestsPerChild: the number of requests each child process is
# allowed to process before the child dies. The child will exit so
# as to avoid problems after prolonged use when Apache (and maybe the
# libraries it uses) leak memory or other resources. On most systems, this
# isn&acute;t really needed, but a few (such as Solaris) do have notable leaks
# in the libraries. For these platforms, set to something like 10000
# or so; a setting of 0 means unlimited.
#
# NOTE: This value does not include keepalive requests after the initial
# request per connection. For example, if a child process handles
# an initial request and 10 subsequent "keptalive" requests, it
# would only count as 1 request towards this limit.
#
MaxRequestsPerChild 0

#
# Listen: Allows you to bind Apache to specific IP addresses and/or
# ports, in addition to the default. See also the <VirtualHost>
# directive.
#
#Listen 3000
#Listen 12.34.56.78:80

#
# BindAddress: You can support virtual hosts with this option. This directive
# is used to tell the server which IP address to listen to. It can either
# contain "*", an IP address, or a fully qualified Internet domain name.
# See also the <VirtualHost> and Listen directives.
#
#BindAddress *

#
# Dynamic Shared Object (DSO) Support
#
# To be able to use the functionality of a module which was built as a DSO you
# have to place corresponding `LoadModule&acute; lines at this location so the
# directives contained in it are actually available _before_ they are used.
# Please read the file http://httpd.apache.org/docs/dso.html for more
# details about the DSO mechanism and run `httpd -l&acute; for the list of already
# built-in (statically linked and thus always available) modules in your httpd
# binary.
#
# Note: The order in which modules are loaded is important. Don&acute;t change
# the order below without expert advice.
#
# Example:
# LoadModule foo_module libexec/mod_foo.so
LoadModule rewrite_module libexec/mod_rewrite.so
LoadModule proxy_module libexec/libproxy.so

# Reconstruction of the complete module list from all available modules
# (static and shared ones) to achieve correct module execution order.
# [WHENEVER YOU CHANGE THE LOADMODULE SECTION ABOVE UPDATE THIS, TOO]
ClearModuleList
AddModule mod_env.c
AddModule mod_log_config.c
AddModule mod_mime.c
AddModule mod_negotiation.c
AddModule mod_status.c
AddModule mod_include.c
AddModule mod_autoindex.c
AddModule mod_dir.c
AddModule mod_cgi.c
AddModule mod_asis.c
AddModule mod_imap.c
AddModule mod_actions.c
AddModule mod_userdir.c
AddModule mod_alias.c
AddModule mod_rewrite.c
AddModule mod_access.c
AddModule mod_auth.c
AddModule mod_proxy.c
AddModule mod_so.c
AddModule mod_setenvif.c
<IfDefine SSL>
AddModule mod_ssl.c
</IfDefine>
AddModule mod_php4.c

#
# ExtendedStatus controls whether Apache will generate "full" status
# information (ExtendedStatus On) or just basic information (ExtendedStatus
# Off) when the "server-status" handler is called. The default is Off.
#
#ExtendedStatus On

### Section 2: &acute;Main&acute; server configuration
#
# The directives in this section set up the values used by the &acute;main&acute;
# server, which responds to any requests that aren&acute;t handled by a
# <VirtualHost> definition. These values also provide defaults for
# any <VirtualHost> containers you may define later in the file.
#
# All of these directives may appear inside <VirtualHost> containers,
# in which case these default settings will be overridden for the
# virtual host being defined.
#

#
# If your ServerType directive (set earlier in the &acute;Global Environment&acute;
# section) is set to "inetd", the next few directives don&acute;t have any
# effect since their settings are defined by the inetd configuration.
# Skip ahead to the ServerAdmin directive.
#

#
# Port: The port to which the standalone server listens. For
# ports < 1023, you will need httpd to be run as root initially.
#
Port 80

##
## SSL Support
##
## When we also provide SSL we have to listen to the 
## standard HTTP port (see above) and to the HTTPS port
##
<IfDefine SSL>
Listen 443
Listen 80
</IfDefine>

#
# If you wish httpd to run as a different user or group, you must run
# httpd as root initially and it will switch. 
#
# User/Group: The name (or #number) of the user/group to run httpd as.
# . On SCO (ODT 3) use "User nouser" and "Group nogroup".
# . On HPUX you may not be able to use shared memory as nobody, and the
# suggested workaround is to create a user www and use that user.
# NOTE that some kernels refuse to setgid(Group) or semctl(IPC_SET)
# when the value of (unsigned)Group is above 60000; 
# don&acute;t use Group nobody on these systems!
#
User nobody
Group nobody

#
# ServerAdmin: Your address, where problems with the server should be
# e-mailed. This address appears on some server-generated pages, such
# as error documents.
#
ServerAdmin [email protected]

#
# ServerName allows you to set a host name which is sent back to clients for
# your server if it&acute;s different than the one the program would get (i.e., use
# "www" instead of the host&acute;s real name).
#
# Note: You cannot just invent host names and hope they work. The name you 
# define here must be a valid DNS name for your host. If you don&acute;t understand
# this, ask your network administrator.
# If your host doesn&acute;t have a registered DNS name, enter its IP address here.
# You will have to access it by its address (e.g., http://123.45.67.89/)
# anyway, and this will make redirections work in a sensible way.
#
# 127.0.0.1 is the TCP/IP local loop-back address, often named localhost. Your 
# machine always knows itself by this address. If you use Apache strictly for 
# local testing and development, you may use 127.0.0.1 as the server name.
#
#ServerName bruno.example.net

#
# DocumentRoot: The directory out of which you will serve your
# documents. By default, all requests are taken from this directory, but
# symbolic links and aliases may be used to point to other locations.
#
DocumentRoot "/servidor/apache/htdocs"

#
# Each directory to which Apache has access, can be configured with respect
# to which services and features are allowed and/or disabled in that
# directory (and its subdirectories). 
#
# First, we configure the "default" to be a very restrictive set of 
# permissions. 
#
<Directory />
Options FollowSymLinks
AllowOverride None
</Directory>

#
# Note that from this point forward you must specifically allow
# particular features to be enabled - so if something&acute;s not working as
# you might expect, make sure that you have specifically enabled it
# below.
#

#
# This should be changed to whatever you set DocumentRoot to.
#
<Directory "/servidor/apache/htdocs">

#
# This may also be "None", "All", or any combination of "Indexes",
# "Includes", "FollowSymLinks", "ExecCGI", or "MultiViews".
#
# Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All"
# doesn&acute;t give it to you.
#
Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews

#
# This controls which options the .htaccess files in directories can
# override. Can also be "All", or any combination of "Options", "FileInfo", 
# "AuthConfig", and "Limit"
#
AllowOverride None

#
# Controls who can get stuff from this server.
#
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
</Directory>

#
# UserDir: The name of the directory which is appended onto a user&acute;s home
# directory if a ~user request is received.
#
<IfModule mod_userdir.c>
UserDir public_html
</IfModule>

#
# Control access to UserDir directories. The following is an example
# for a site where these directories are restricted to read-only.
#
#<Directory /home/*/public_html>
# AllowOverride FileInfo AuthConfig Limit
# Options MultiViews Indexes SymLinksIfOwnerMatch IncludesNoExec
# <Limit GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>
# Order allow,deny
# Allow from all
# </Limit>
# <LimitExcept GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>
# Order deny,allow
# Deny from all
# </LimitExcept>
#</Directory>

#
# DirectoryIndex: Name of the file or files to use as a pre-written HTML
# directory index. Separate multiple entries with spaces.
#
<IfModule mod_dir.c>
DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php index.php3 index.shtml
</IfModule>

#
# AccessFileName: The name of the file to look for in each directory
# for access control information.
#
AccessFileName .htaccess

#
# The following lines prevent .htaccess files from being viewed by
# Web clients. Since .htaccess files often contain authorization
# information, access is disallowed for security reasons. Comment
# these lines out if you want Web visitors to see the contents of
# .htaccess files. If you change the AccessFileName directive above,
# be sure to make the corresponding changes here.
#
# Also, folks tend to use names such as .htpasswd for password
# files, so this will protect those as well.
#
<Files ~ "^\.ht">
Order allow,deny
Deny from all
Satisfy All
</Files>

#
# CacheNegotiatedDocs: By default, Apache sends "Pragma: no-cache" with each
# document that was negotiated on the basis of content. This asks proxy
# servers not to cache the document. Uncommenting the following line disables
# this behavior, and proxies will be allowed to cache the documents.
#
#CacheNegotiatedDocs

#
# UseCanonicalName: (new for 1.3) With this setting turned on, whenever
# Apache needs to construct a self-referencing URL (a URL that refers back
# to the server the response is coming from) it will use ServerName and
# Port to form a "canonical" name. With this setting off, Apache will
# use the hostname<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif">ort that the client supplied, when possible. This
# also affects SERVER_NAME and SERVER_PORT in CGI scripts.
#
UseCanonicalName On

#
# TypesConfig describes where the mime.types file (or equivalent) is
# to be found.
#
<IfModule mod_mime.c>
TypesConfig /servidor/apache/conf/mime.types
</IfModule>

#
# DefaultType is the default MIME type the server will use for a document
# if it cannot otherwise determine one, such as from filename extensions.
# If your server contains mostly text or HTML documents, "text/plain" is
# a good value. If most of your content is binary, such as applications
# or images, you may want to use "application/octet-stream" instead to
# keep browsers from trying to display binary files as though they are
# text.
#
DefaultType text/plain

#
# The mod_mime_magic module allows the server to use various hints from the
# contents of the file itself to determine its type. The MIMEMagicFile
# directive tells the module where the hint definitions are located.
# mod_mime_magic is not part of the default server (you have to add
# it yourself with a LoadModule [see the DSO paragraph in the &acute;Global
# Environment&acute; section], or recompile the server and include mod_mime_magic
# as part of the configuration), so it&acute;s enclosed in an <IfModule> container.
# This means that the MIMEMagicFile directive will only be processed if the
# module is part of the server.
#
<IfModule mod_mime_magic.c>
MIMEMagicFile /servidor/apache/conf/magic
</IfModule>

#
# HostnameLookups: Log the names of clients or just their IP addresses
# e.g., www.apache.org (on) or 204.62.129.132 (off).
# The default is off because it&acute;d be overall better for the net if people
# had to knowingly turn this feature on, since enabling it means that
# each client request will result in AT LEAST one lookup request to the
# nameserver.
#
HostnameLookups Off

#
# ErrorLog: The location of the error log file.
# If you do not specify an ErrorLog directive within a <VirtualHost>
# container, error messages relating to that virtual host will be
# logged here. If you *do* define an error logfile for a <VirtualHost>
# container, that host&acute;s errors will be logged there and not here.
#
ErrorLog /servidor/apache/logs/error_log

#
# LogLevel: Control the number of messages logged to the error_log.
# Possible values include: debug, info, notice, warn, error, crit,
# alert, emerg.
#
LogLevel warn

#
# The following directives define some format nicknames for use with
# a CustomLog directive (see below).
#
LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined
LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b" common
LogFormat "%{Referer}i -> %U" referer
LogFormat "%{User-agent}i" agent

#
# The location and format of the access logfile (Common Logfile Format).
# If you do not define any access logfiles within a <VirtualHost>
# container, they will be logged here. Contrariwise, if you *do*
# define per-<VirtualHost> access logfiles, transactions will be
# logged therein and *not* in this file.
#
CustomLog /servidor/apache/logs/access_log common

#
# If you would like to have agent and referer logfiles, uncomment the
# following directives.
#
#CustomLog /servidor/apache/logs/referer_log referer
#CustomLog /servidor/apache/logs/agent_log agent

#
# If you prefer a single logfile with access, agent, and referer information
# (Combined Logfile Format) you can use the following directive.
#
#CustomLog /servidor/apache/logs/access_log combined

#
# Optionally add a line containing the server version and virtual host
# name to server-generated pages (error documents, FTP directory listings,
# mod_status and mod_info output etc., but not CGI generated documents).
# Set to "EMail" to also include a mailto: link to the ServerAdmin.
# Set to one of: On | Off | EMail
#
ServerSignature On

# EBCDIC configuration:
# (only for mainframes using the EBCDIC codeset, currently one of:
# Fujitsu-Siemens&acute; BS2000/OSD, IBM&acute;s OS/390 and IBM&acute;s TPF)!!
# The following default configuration assumes that "text files"
# are stored in EBCDIC (so that you can operate on them using the
# normal POSIX tools like grep and sort) while "binary files" are
# stored with identical octets as on an ASCII machine.
#
# The directives are evaluated in configuration file order, with
# the EBCDICConvert directives applied before EBCDICConvertByType.
#
# If you want to have ASCII HTML documents and EBCDIC HTML documents
# at the same time, you can use the file extension to force
# conversion off for the ASCII documents:
# > AddType text/html .ahtml
# > EBCDICConvert Off=InOut .ahtml
#
# EBCDICConvertByType On=InOut text/* message/* multipart/*
# EBCDICConvertByType On=In application/x-www-form-urlencoded
# EBCDICConvertByType On=InOut application/postscript model/vrml
# EBCDICConvertByType Off=InOut */*


#
# Aliases: Add here as many aliases as you need (with no limit). The format is 
# Alias fakename realname
#
<IfModule mod_alias.c>

#
# Note that if you include a trailing / on fakename then the server will
# require it to be present in the URL. So "/icons" isn&acute;t aliased in this
# example, only "/icons/". If the fakename is slash-terminated, then the 
# realname must also be slash terminated, and if the fakename omits the 
# trailing slash, the realname must also omit it.
#
Alias /icons/ "/servidor/apache/icons/"

<Directory "/servidor/apache/icons">
Options Indexes MultiViews
AllowOverride None
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
</Directory>

# This Alias will project the on-line documentation tree under /manual/
# even if you change the DocumentRoot. Comment it if you don&acute;t want to 
# provide access to the on-line documentation.
#
Alias /manual/ "/servidor/apache/htdocs/manual/"

<Directory "/servidor/apache/htdocs/manual">
Options Indexes FollowSymlinks MultiViews
AllowOverride None
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
</Directory>

#
# ScriptAlias: This controls which directories contain server scripts.
# ScriptAliases are essentially the same as Aliases, except that
# documents in the realname directory are treated as applications and
# run by the server when requested rather than as documents sent to the client.
# The same rules about trailing "/" apply to ScriptAlias directives as to
# Alias.
#
ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/servidor/apache/cgi-bin/"

#
# "/servidor/apache/cgi-bin" should be changed to whatever your ScriptAliased
# CGI directory exists, if you have that configured.
#
<Directory "/servidor/apache/cgi-bin">
AllowOverride None
Options None
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
</Directory>

</IfModule>
# End of aliases.

#
# Redirect allows you to tell clients about documents which used to exist in
# your server&acute;s namespace, but do not anymore. This allows you to tell the
# clients where to look for the relocated document.
# Format: Redirect old-URI new-URL
#

#
# Directives controlling the display of server-generated directory listings.
#
<IfModule mod_autoindex.c>

#
# FancyIndexing is whether you want fancy directory indexing or standard
#
IndexOptions FancyIndexing

#
# AddIcon* directives tell the server which icon to show for different
# files or filename extensions. These are only displayed for
# FancyIndexed directories.
#
AddIconByEncoding (CMP,/icons/compressed.gif) x-compress x-gzip

AddIconByType (TXT,/icons/text.gif) text/*
AddIconByType (IMG,/icons/image2.gif) image/*
AddIconByType (SND,/icons/sound2.gif) audio/*
AddIconByType (VID,/icons/movie.gif) video/*

AddIcon /icons/binary.gif .bin .exe
AddIcon /icons/binhex.gif .hqx
AddIcon /icons/tar.gif .tar
AddIcon /icons/world2.gif .wrl .wrl.gz .vrml .vrm .iv
AddIcon /icons/compressed.gif .Z .z .tgz .gz .zip
AddIcon /icons/a.gif .ps .ai .eps
AddIcon /icons/layout.gif .html .shtml .htm .pdf
AddIcon /icons/text.gif .txt
AddIcon /icons/c.gif .c
AddIcon /icons/p.gif .pl .py
AddIcon /icons/f.gif .for
AddIcon /icons/dvi.gif .dvi
AddIcon /icons/uuencoded.gif .uu
AddIcon /icons/script.gif .conf .sh .shar .csh .ksh .tcl
AddIcon /icons/tex.gif .tex
AddIcon /icons/bomb.gif core

AddIcon /icons/back.gif ..
AddIcon /icons/hand.right.gif README
AddIcon /icons/folder.gif ^^DIRECTORY^^
AddIcon /icons/blank.gif ^^BLANKICON^^

#
# DefaultIcon is which icon to show for files which do not have an icon
# explicitly set.
#
DefaultIcon /icons/unknown.gif

#
# AddDescription allows you to place a short description after a file in
# server-generated indexes. These are only displayed for FancyIndexed
# directories.
# Format: AddDescription "description" filename
#
#AddDescription "GZIP compressed document" .gz
#AddDescription "tar archive" .tar
#AddDescription "GZIP compressed tar archive" .tgz

#
# ReadmeName is the name of the README file the server will look for by
# default, and append to directory listings.
#
# HeaderName is the name of a file which should be prepended to
# directory indexes. 
#
# If MultiViews are amongst the Options in effect, the server will
# first look for name.html and include it if found. If name.html
# doesn&acute;t exist, the server will then look for name.txt and include
# it as plaintext if found.
#
ReadmeName README
HeaderName HEADER

#
# IndexIgnore is a set of filenames which directory indexing should ignore
# and not include in the listing. Shell-style wildcarding is permitted.
#
IndexIgnore .??* *~ *# HEADER* README* RCS CVS *,v *,t

</IfModule>
# End of indexing directives.

#
# Document types.
#
<IfModule mod_mime.c>

#
# AddEncoding allows you to have certain browsers (Mosaic/X 2.1+) uncompress
# information on the fly. Note: Not all browsers support this.
# Despite the name similarity, the following Add* directives have nothing
# to do with the FancyIndexing customization directives above.
#
AddEncoding x-compress Z
AddEncoding x-gzip gz tgz

#
# AddLanguage allows you to specify the language of a document. You can
# then use content negotiation to give a browser a file in a language
# it can understand. 
#
# Note 1: The suffix does not have to be the same as the language 
# keyword --- those with documents in Polish (whose net-standard 
# language code is pl) may wish to use "AddLanguage pl .po" to 
# avoid the ambiguity with the common suffix for perl scripts.
#
# Note 2: The example entries below illustrate that in quite
# some cases the two character &acute;Language&acute; abbreviation is not
# identical to the two character &acute;Country&acute; code for its country,
# E.g. &acute;Danmark/dk&acute; versus &acute;Danish/da&acute;.
#
# Note 3: In the case of &acute;ltz&acute; we violate the RFC by using a three char 
# specifier. But there is &acute;work in progress&acute; to fix this and get 
# the reference data for rfc1766 cleaned up.
#
# Danish (da) - Dutch (nl) - English (en) - Estonian (ee)
# French (fr) - German (de) - Greek-Modern (el)
# Italian (it) - Korean (kr) - Norwegian (no) - Norwegian Nynorsk (nn)
# Portugese (pt) - Luxembourgeois* (ltz)
# Spanish (es) - Swedish (sv) - Catalan (ca) - Czech(cz)
# Polish (pl) - Brazilian Portuguese (pt-br) - Japanese (ja)
# Russian (ru)
#
AddLanguage da .dk
AddLanguage nl .nl
AddLanguage en .en
AddLanguage et .ee
AddLanguage fr .fr
AddLanguage de .de
AddLanguage el .el
AddLanguage he .he
AddCharset ISO-8859-8 .iso8859-8
AddLanguage it .it
AddLanguage ja .ja
AddCharset ISO-2022-JP .jis
AddLanguage kr .kr
AddCharset ISO-2022-KR .iso-kr
AddLanguage nn .nn
AddLanguage no .no
AddLanguage pl .po
AddCharset ISO-8859-2 .iso-pl
AddLanguage pt .pt
AddLanguage pt-br .pt-br
AddLanguage ltz .lu
AddLanguage ca .ca
AddLanguage es .es
AddLanguage sv .sv
AddLanguage cz .cz
AddLanguage ru .ru
AddLanguage zh-tw .tw
AddLanguage tw .tw
AddCharset Big5 .Big5 .big5
AddCharset WINDOWS-1251 .cp-1251
AddCharset CP866 .cp866
AddCharset ISO-8859-5 .iso-ru
AddCharset KOI8-R .koi8-r
AddCharset UCS-2 .ucs2
AddCharset UCS-4 .ucs4
AddCharset UTF-8 .utf8

# LanguagePriority allows you to give precedence to some languages
# in case of a tie during content negotiation.
#
# Just list the languages in decreasing order of preference. We have
# more or less alphabetized them here. You probably want to change this.
#
<IfModule mod_negotiation.c>
LanguagePriority en da nl et fr de el it ja kr no pl pt pt-br ru ltz ca es sv tw
</IfModule>

#
# AddType allows you to tweak mime.types without actually editing it, or to
# make certain files to be certain types.
#
AddType application/x-tar .tgz
AddType image/x-icon .ico

#
# AddHandler allows you to map certain file extensions to "handlers",
# actions unrelated to filetype. These can be either built into the server
# or added with the Action command (see below)
#
# If you want to use server side includes, or CGI outside
# ScriptAliased directories, uncomment the following lines.
#
# To use CGI scripts:
#
#AddHandler cgi-script .cgi

#
# To use server-parsed HTML files
#
AddType text/html .shtml
AddHandler server-parsed .shtml

#
# Uncomment the following line to enable Apache&acute;s send-asis HTTP file
# feature
#
#AddHandler send-as-is asis

#
# If you wish to use server-parsed imagemap files, use
#
#AddHandler imap-file map

#
# To enable type maps, you might want to use
#
#AddHandler type-map var

</IfModule>
# End of document types.

#
# Action lets you define media types that will execute a script whenever
# a matching file is called. This eliminates the need for repeated URL
# pathnames for oft-used CGI file processors.
# Format: Action media/type /cgi-script/location
# Format: Action handler-name /cgi-script/location
#

#
# MetaDir: specifies the name of the directory in which Apache can find
# meta information files. These files contain additional HTTP headers
# to include when sending the document
#
#MetaDir .web

#
# MetaSuffix: specifies the file name suffix for the file containing the
# meta information.
#
#MetaSuffix .meta

#
# Customizable error response (Apache style)
# these come in three flavors
#
# 1) plain text
#ErrorDocument 500 "The server made a boo boo.
# n.b. the single leading (&quot<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif"> marks it as text, it does not get output
#
# 2) local redirects
#ErrorDocument 404 /missing.html
# to redirect to local URL /missing.html
#ErrorDocument 404 /cgi-bin/missing_handler.pl
# N.B.: You can redirect to a script or a document using server-side-includes.
#
# 3) external redirects
#ErrorDocument 402 http://some.other-server.com/subscription_info.html
# N.B.: Many of the environment variables associated with the original
# request will *not* be available to such a script.

#
# Customize behaviour based on the browser
#
<IfModule mod_setenvif.c>

#
# The following directives modify normal HTTP response behavior.
# The first directive disables keepalive for Netscape 2.x and browsers that
# spoof it. There are known problems with these browser implementations.
# The second directive is for Microsoft Internet Explorer 4.0b2
# which has a broken HTTP/1.1 implementation and does not properly
# support keepalive when it is used on 301 or 302 (redirect) responses.
#
BrowserMatch "Mozilla/2" nokeepalive
BrowserMatch "MSIE 4\.0b2;" nokeepalive downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0

#
# The following directive disables HTTP/1.1 responses to browsers which
# are in violation of the HTTP/1.0 spec by not being able to grok a
# basic 1.1 response.
#
BrowserMatch "RealPlayer 4\.0" force-response-1.0
BrowserMatch "Java/1\.0" force-response-1.0
BrowserMatch "JDK/1\.0" force-response-1.0

</IfModule>
# End of browser customization directives

#
# Allow server status reports, with the URL of http://servername/server-status
# Change the ".your-domain.com" to match your domain to enable.
#
#<Location /server-status>
# SetHandler server-status
# Order deny,allow
# Deny from all
# Allow from .your-domain.com
#</Location>

#
# Allow remote server configuration reports, with the URL of
# http://servername/server-info (requires that mod_info.c be loaded).
# Change the ".your-domain.com" to match your domain to enable.
#
#<Location /server-info>
# SetHandler server-info
# Order deny,allow
# Deny from all
# Allow from .your-domain.com
#</Location>

#
# There have been reports of people trying to abuse an old bug from pre-1.1
# days. This bug involved a CGI script distributed as a part of Apache.
# By uncommenting these lines you can redirect these attacks to a logging 
# script on phf.apache.org. Or, you can record them yourself, using the script
# support/phf_abuse_log.cgi.
#
#<Location /cgi-bin/phf*>
# Deny from all
# ErrorDocument 403 http://phf.apache.org/phf_abuse_log.cgi
#</Location>

#
# Proxy Server directives. Uncomment the following lines to
# enable the proxy server:
#
#<IfModule mod_proxy.c>
# ProxyRequests On

# <Directory proxy:*>
# Order deny,allow
# Deny from all
# Allow from .your-domain.com
# </Directory>

#
# Enable/disable the handling of HTTP/1.1 "Via:" headers.
# ("Full" adds the server version; "Block" removes all outgoing Via: headers)
# Set to one of: Off | On | Full | Block
#
# ProxyVia On

#
# To enable the cache as well, edit and uncomment the following lines:
# (no cacheing without CacheRoot)
#
# CacheRoot "/servidor/apache/proxy"
# CacheSize 5
# CacheGcInterval 4
# CacheMaxExpire 24
# CacheLastModifiedFactor 0.1
# CacheDefaultExpire 1
# NoCache a-domain.com another-domain.edu joes.garage-sale.com

#</IfModule>
# End of proxy directives.

### Section 3: Virtual Hosts
#
# VirtualHost: If you want to maintain multiple domains/hostnames on your
# machine you can setup VirtualHost containers for them. Most configurations
# use only name-based virtual hosts so the server doesn&acute;t need to worry about
# IP addresses. This is indicated by the asterisks in the directives below.
#
# Please see the documentation at <URL:http://www.apache.org/docs/vhosts/>
# for further details before you try to setup virtual hosts.
#
# You may use the command line option &acute;-S&acute; to verify your virtual host
# configuration.

#
# Use name-based virtual hosting.
#
#NameVirtualHost *

#
# VirtualHost example:
# Almost any Apache directive may go into a VirtualHost container.
# The first VirtualHost section is used for requests without a known
# server name.
#
#<VirtualHost *>
# ServerAdmin [email protected]
# DocumentRoot /www/docs/dummy-host.example.com
# ServerName dummy-host.example.com
# ErrorLog logs/dummy-host.example.com-error_log
# CustomLog logs/dummy-host.example.com-access_log common
#</VirtualHost>

#<VirtualHost _default_:*>
#</VirtualHost>

##
## SSL Global Context
##
## All SSL configuration in this context applies both to
## the main server and all SSL-enabled virtual hosts.
##

#
# Some MIME-types for downloading Certificates and CRLs
#
<IfDefine SSL>
AddType application/x-x509-ca-cert .crt
AddType application/x-pkcs7-crl .crl
</IfDefine>

<IfModule mod_ssl.c>

# Pass Phrase Dialog:
# Configure the pass phrase gathering process.
# The filtering dialog program (`builtin&acute; is a internal
# terminal dialog) has to provide the pass phrase on stdout.
SSLPassPhraseDialog builtin

# Inter-Process Session Cache:
# Configure the SSL Session Cache: First the mechanism 
# to use and second the expiring timeout (in seconds).
#SSLSessionCache none
#SSLSessionCache shmht:/servidor/apache/logs/ssl_scache(512000)
#SSLSessionCache shmcb:/servidor/apache/logs/ssl_scache(512000)
SSLSessionCache dbm:/servidor/apache/logs/ssl_scache
SSLSessionCacheTimeout 300

# Semaphore:
# Configure the path to the mutual exclusion semaphore the
# SSL engine uses internally for inter-process synchronization. 
SSLMutex file:/servidor/apache/logs/ssl_mutex

# Pseudo Random Number Generator (PRNG):
# Configure one or more sources to seed the PRNG of the 
# SSL library. The seed data should be of good random quality.
# WARNING! On some platforms /dev/random blocks if not enough entropy
# is available. This means you then cannot use the /dev/random device
# because it would lead to very long connection times (as long as
# it requires to make more entropy available). But usually those
# platforms additionally provide a /dev/urandom device which doesn&acute;t
# block. So, if available, use this one instead. Read the mod_ssl User
# Manual for more details.
SSLRandomSeed startup builtin
SSLRandomSeed connect builtin
#SSLRandomSeed startup file:/dev/random 512
#SSLRandomSeed startup file:/dev/urandom 512
#SSLRandomSeed connect file:/dev/random 512
#SSLRandomSeed connect file:/dev/urandom 512

# Logging:
# The home of the dedicated SSL protocol logfile. Errors are
# additionally duplicated in the general error log file. Put
# this somewhere where it cannot be used for symlink attacks on
# a real server (i.e. somewhere where only root can write).
# Log levels are (ascending order: higher ones include lower ones):
# none, error, warn, info, trace, debug.
SSLLog /servidor/apache/logs/ssl_engine_log
SSLLogLevel info

</IfModule>

<IfDefine SSL>

##
## SSL Virtual Host Context
##

<VirtualHost _default_:443>

# General setup for the virtual host
DocumentRoot "/servidor/apache/htdocs"
ServerName bruno.example.net
ServerAdmin [email protected]
ErrorLog /servidor/apache/logs/error_log
TransferLog /servidor/apache/logs/access_log

# SSL Engine Switch:
# Enable/Disable SSL for this virtual host.
SSLEngine on

# SSL Cipher Suite:
# List the ciphers that the client is permitted to negotiate.
# See the mod_ssl documentation for a complete list.
SSLCipherSuite ALL:!ADH:!EXPORT56:RC4+RSA:+HIGH:+MEDIUM:+LOW:+SSLv2:+EXP:+eNULL

# Server Certificate:
# Point SSLCertificateFile at a PEM encoded certificate. If
#  the certificate is encrypted, then you will be prompted for a
# pass phrase. Note that a kill -HUP will prompt again. A test
# certificate can be generated with `make certificate&acute; under
# built time. Keep in mind that if you&acute;ve both a RSA and a DSA
# certificate you can configure both in parallel (to also allow
# the use of DSA ciphers, etc.)
SSLCertificateFile /servidor/apache/conf/ssl.crt/server.crt
#SSLCertificateFile /servidor/apache/conf/ssl.crt/server-dsa.crt

# Server Private Key:
# If the key is not combined with the certificate, use this
# directive to point at the key file. Keep in mind that if
# you&acute;ve both a RSA and a DSA private key you can configure
# both in parallel (to also allow the use of DSA ciphers, etc.)
SSLCertificateKeyFile /servidor/apache/conf/ssl.key/server.key
#SSLCertificateKeyFile /servidor/apache/conf/ssl.key/server-dsa.key

# Server Certificate Chain:
# Point SSLCertificateChainFile at a file containing the
# concatenation of PEM encoded CA certificates which form the
# certificate chain for the server certificate. Alternatively
# the referenced file can be the same as SSLCertificateFile
# when the CA certificates are directly appended to the server
# certificate for convinience.
#SSLCertificateChainFile /servidor/apache/conf/ssl.crt/ca.crt

# Certificate Authority (CA):
# Set the CA certificate verification path where to find CA
# certificates for client authentication or alternatively one
# huge file containing all of them (file must be PEM encoded)
# Note: Inside SSLCACertificatePath you need hash symlinks
# to point to the certificate files. Use the provided
# Makefile to update the hash symlinks after changes.
#SSLCACertificatePath /servidor/apache/conf/ssl.crt
#SSLCACertificateFile /servidor/apache/conf/ssl.crt/ca-bundle.crt

# Certificate Revocation Lists (CRL):
# Set the CA revocation path where to find CA CRLs for client
# authentication or alternatively one huge file containing all
# of them (file must be PEM encoded)
# Note: Inside SSLCARevocationPath you need hash symlinks
# to point to the certificate files. Use the provided
# Makefile to update the hash symlinks after changes.
#SSLCARevocationPath /servidor/apache/conf/ssl.crl
#SSLCARevocationFile /servidor/apache/conf/ssl.crl/ca-bundle.crl

# Client Authentication (Type):
# Client certificate verification type and depth. Types are
# none, optional, require and optional_no_ca. Depth is a
# number which specifies how deeply to verify the certificate
# issuer chain before deciding the certificate is not valid.
#SSLVerifyClient require
#SSLVerifyDepth 10

# Access Control:
# With SSLRequire you can do per-directory access control based
# on arbitrary complex boolean expressions containing server
# variable checks and other lookup directives. The syntax is a
# mixture between C and Perl. See the mod_ssl documentation
# for more details.
<Location /servidor/apache/htdocs>
SSLRequire ( %{SSL_CIPHER} !~ m/^(EXP|NULL)/ \
and %{SSL_CLIENT_S_DN_O} eq "Snake Oil, Ltd." \
and %{SSL_CLIENT_S_DN_OU} in {"Staff", "CA", "Dev"} \
and %{TIME_WDAY} >= 1 and %{TIME_WDAY} <= 5 \
and %{TIME_HOUR} >= 8 and %{TIME_HOUR} <= 20 ) \
or %{REMOTE_ADDR} =~ m/^192\.76\.162\.[0-9]+$/
</Location>

# SSL Engine Options:
# Set various options for the SSL engine.
# o FakeBasicAuth:
# Translate the client X.509 into a Basic Authorisation. This means that
# the standard Auth/DBMAuth methods can be used for access control. The
# user name is the `one line&acute; version of the client&acute;s X.509 certificate.
# Note that no password is obtained from the user. Every entry in the user
# file needs this password: `xxj31ZMTZzkVA&acute;.
# o ExportCertData:
# This exports two additional environment variables: SSL_CLIENT_CERT and
# SSL_SERVER_CERT. These contain the PEM-encoded certificates of the
# server (always existing) and the client (only existing when client
# authentication is used). This can be used to import the certificates
# into CGI scripts.
# o StdEnvVars:
# This exports the standard SSL/TLS related `SSL_*&acute; environment variables.
# Per default this exportation is switched off for performance reasons,
# because the extraction step is an expensive operation and is usually
# useless for serving static content. So one usually enables the
# exportation for CGI and SSI requests only.
# o CompatEnvVars:
# This exports obsolete environment variables for backward compatibility
# to Apache-SSL 1.x, mod_ssl 2.0.x, Sioux 1.0 and Stronghold 2.x. Use this
# to provide compatibility to existing CGI scripts.
# o StrictRequire:
# This denies access when "SSLRequireSSL" or "SSLRequire" applied even
# under a "Satisfy any" situation, i.e. when it applies access is denied
# and no other module can change it.
# o OptRenegotiate:
# This enables optimized SSL connection renegotiation handling when SSL
# directives are used in per-directory context. 
#SSLOptions +FakeBasicAuth +ExportCertData +CompatEnvVars +StrictRequire
<Files ~ "\.(cgi|shtml|html|phtml|php?)$">
SSLOptions +StdEnvVars
</Files>
<Directory "/servidor/apache/htdocs">
SSLOptions +StdEnvVars
</Directory>

# SSL Protocol Adjustments:
# The safe and default but still SSL/TLS standard compliant shutdown
# approach is that mod_ssl sends the close notify alert but doesn&acute;t wait for
# the close notify alert from client. When you need a different shutdown
# approach you can use one of the following variables:
# o ssl-unclean-shutdown:
# This forces an unclean shutdown when the connection is closed, i.e. no
# SSL close notify alert is send or allowed to received. This violates
# the SSL/TLS standard but is needed for some brain-dead browsers. Use
# this when you receive I/O errors because of the standard approach where
# mod_ssl sends the close notify alert.
# o ssl-accurate-shutdown:
# This forces an accurate shutdown when the connection is closed, i.e. a
# SSL close notify alert is send and mod_ssl waits for the close notify
# alert of the client. This is 100% SSL/TLS standard compliant, but in
# practice often causes hanging connections with brain-dead browsers. Use
# this only for browsers where you know that their SSL implementation
# works correctly. 
# Notice: Most problems of broken clients are also related to the HTTP
# keep-alive facility, so you usually additionally want to disable
# keep-alive for those clients, too. Use variable "nokeepalive" for this.
# Similarly, one has to force some clients to use HTTP/1.0 to workaround
# their broken HTTP/1.1 implementation. Use variables "downgrade-1.0" and
# "force-response-1.0" for this.
SetEnvIf User-Agent ".*MSIE.*" \
nokeepalive ssl-unclean-shutdown \
downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0

# Per-Server Logging:
# The home of a custom SSL log file. Use this when you want a
# compact non-error SSL logfile on a virtual host basis.
CustomLog /servidor/apache/logs/ssl_request_log \
"%t %h %{SSL_PROTOCOL}x %{SSL_CIPHER}x \"%r\" %b"

</VirtualHost> 

</IfDefine>

##################################################

AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
LoadModule ssl_module modules/libssl.so

##################################################

Valeu pela ajuda!

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Fala Kara, faça um backup do httpd.conf seu e substitua por esse...não mude nada ok!!

Alias, revise , pois você precisa tirar as \ que o frum colocam antes das aspas ok.....qualquer barra antes em uma aspa retire ok!!!!!Se não não vai funcinar, é um erro do forum ok!!!!!



## 
## httpd.conf -- Apache HTTP server configuration file 
## 

# 
# Based upon the NCSA server configuration files originally by Rob McCool. 
# 
# This is the main Apache server configuration file. It contains the 
# configuration directives that give the server its instructions. 
# See <URL:http://www.apache.org/docs/> for detailed information about 
# the directives. 
# 
# Do NOT simply read the instructions in here without understanding 
# what they do. They&acute;re here only as hints or reminders. If you are unsure 
# consult the online docs. You have been warned. 
# 
# After this file is processed, the server will look for and process 
# /servidor/apache/conf/srm.conf and then /servidor/apache/conf/access.conf 
# unless you have overridden these with ResourceConfig and/or 
# AccessConfig directives here. 
# 
# The configuration directives are grouped into three basic sections: 
# 1. Directives that control the operation of the Apache server process as a 
# whole (the &acute;global environment&acute :Wink: . 
# 2. Directives that define the parameters of the &acute;main&acute; or &acute;default&acute; server, 
# which responds to requests that aren&acute;t handled by a virtual host. 
# These directives also provide default values for the settings 
# of all virtual hosts. 
# 3. Settings for virtual hosts, which allow Web requests to be sent to 
# different IP addresses or hostnames and have them handled by the 
# same Apache server process. 
# 
# Configuration and logfile names: If the filenames you specify for many 
# of the server&acute;s control files begin with "/" (or "drive:/" for Win32), the 
# server will use that explicit path. If the filenames do *not* begin 
# with "/", the value of ServerRoot is prepended -- so "logs/foo.log" 
# with ServerRoot set to "/usr/local/apache" will be interpreted by the 
# server as "/usr/local/apache/logs/foo.log". 
# 

### Section 1: Global Environment 
# 
# The directives in this section affect the overall operation of Apache, 
# such as the number of concurrent requests it can handle or where it 
# can find its configuration files. 
# 

# 
# ServerType is either inetd, or standalone. Inetd mode is only supported on 
# Unix platforms. 
# 
ServerType standalone 

# 
# ServerRoot: The top of the directory tree under which the server&acute;s 
# configuration, error, and log files are kept. 
# 
# NOTE! If you intend to place this on an NFS (or otherwise network) 
# mounted filesystem then please read the LockFile documentation 
# (available at <URL:http://www.apache.org/docs/mod/core.html#lockfile>; 
# you will save yourself a lot of trouble. 
# 
ServerRoot "/servidor/apache" 

# 
# The LockFile directive sets the path to the lockfile used when Apache 
# is compiled with either USE_FCNTL_SERIALIZED_ACCEPT or 
# USE_FLOCK_SERIALIZED_ACCEPT. This directive should normally be left at 
# its default value. The main reason for changing it is if the logs 
# directory is NFS mounted, since the lockfile MUST BE STORED ON A LOCAL 
# DISK. The PID of the main server process is automatically appended to 
# the filename. 
# 
#LockFile /servidor/apache/logs/httpd.lock 

# 
# PidFile: The file in which the server should record its process 
# identification number when it starts. 
# 
PidFile /servidor/apache/logs/httpd.pid 

# 
# ScoreBoardFile: File used to store internal server process information. 
# Not all architectures require this. But if yours does (you&acute;ll know because 
# this file will be created when you run Apache) then you *must* ensure that 
# no two invocations of Apache share the same scoreboard file. 
# 
ScoreBoardFile /servidor/apache/logs/httpd.scoreboard 

# 
# In the standard configuration, the server will process httpd.conf (this 
# file, specified by the -f command line option), srm.conf, and access.conf 
# in that order. The latter two files are now distributed empty, as it is 
# recommended that all directives be kept in a single file for simplicity. 
# The commented-out values below are the built-in defaults. You can have the 
# server ignore these files altogether by using "/dev/null" (for Unix) or 
# "nul" (for Win32) for the arguments to the directives. 
# 
#ResourceConfig conf/srm.conf 
#AccessConfig conf/access.conf 

# 
# Timeout: The number of seconds before receives and sends time out. 
# 
Timeout 300 

# 
# KeepAlive: Whether or not to allow persistent connections (more than 
# one request per connection). Set to "Off" to deactivate. 
# 
KeepAlive On 

# 
# MaxKeepAliveRequests: The maximum number of requests to allow 
# during a persistent connection. Set to 0 to allow an unlimited amount. 
# We recommend you leave this number high, for maximum performance. 
# 
MaxKeepAliveRequests 100 

# 
# KeepAliveTimeout: Number of seconds to wait for the next request from the 
# same client on the same connection. 
# 
KeepAliveTimeout 15 

# 
# Server-pool size regulation. Rather than making you guess how many 
# server processes you need, Apache dynamically adapts to the load it 
# sees --- that is, it tries to maintain enough server processes to 
# handle the current load, plus a few spare servers to handle transient 
# load spikes (e.g., multiple simultaneous requests from a single 
# Netscape browser). 
# 
# It does this by periodically checking how many servers are waiting 
# for a request. If there are fewer than MinSpareServers, it creates 
# a new spare. If there are more than MaxSpareServers, some of the 
# spares die off. The default values are probably OK for most sites. 
# 
MinSpareServers 5 
MaxSpareServers 10 

# 
# Number of servers to start initially --- should be a reasonable ballpark 
# figure. 
# 
StartServers 5 

# 
# Limit on total number of servers running, i.e., limit on the number 
# of clients who can simultaneously connect --- if this limit is ever 
# reached, clients will be LOCKED OUT, so it should NOT BE SET TOO LOW. 
# It is intended mainly as a brake to keep a runaway server from taking 
# the system with it as it spirals down... 
# 
MaxClients 150 

# 
# MaxRequestsPerChild: the number of requests each child process is 
# allowed to process before the child dies. The child will exit so 
# as to avoid problems after prolonged use when Apache (and maybe the 
# libraries it uses) leak memory or other resources. On most systems, this 
# isn&acute;t really needed, but a few (such as Solaris) do have notable leaks 
# in the libraries. For these platforms, set to something like 10000 
# or so; a setting of 0 means unlimited. 
# 
# NOTE: This value does not include keepalive requests after the initial 
# request per connection. For example, if a child process handles 
# an initial request and 10 subsequent "keptalive" requests, it 
# would only count as 1 request towards this limit. 
# 
#MaxRequestsPerChild 0 

# 
# Listen: Allows you to bind Apache to specific IP addresses and/or 
# ports, in addition to the default. See also the <VirtualHost> 
# directive. 
# 
#Listen 3000 
#Listen 12.34.56.78:80 

# 
# BindAddress: You can support virtual hosts with this option. This directive 
# is used to tell the server which IP address to listen to. It can either 
# contain "*", an IP address, or a fully qualified Internet domain name.  
# See also the <VirtualHost> and Listen directives. 
# 
#BindAddress * 

# 
# Dynamic Shared Object (DSO) Support 
# 
# To be able to use the functionality of a module which was built as a DSO you 
# have to place corresponding `LoadModule&acute; lines at this location so the 
# directives contained in it are actually available _before_ they are used. 
# Please read the file http://httpd.apache.org/docs/dso.html for more 
# details about the DSO mechanism and run `httpd -l&acute; for the list of already 
# built-in (statically linked and thus always available) modules in your httpd 
# binary. 
# 
# Note: The order in which modules are loaded is important. Don&acute;t change 
# the order below without expert advice. 
# 
# Example: 
# LoadModule foo_module libexec/mod_foo.so 
LoadModule rewrite_module libexec/mod_rewrite.so 
LoadModule proxy_module libexec/libproxy.so 

# Reconstruction of the complete module list from all available modules 
# (static and shared ones) to achieve correct module execution order. 
# [WHENEVER YOU CHANGE THE LOADMODULE SECTION ABOVE UPDATE THIS, TOO] 
ClearModuleList 
AddModule mod_env.c 
AddModule mod_log_config.c 
AddModule mod_mime.c 
AddModule mod_negotiation.c 
AddModule mod_status.c 
AddModule mod_include.c 
AddModule mod_autoindex.c 
AddModule mod_dir.c 
AddModule mod_cgi.c 
AddModule mod_asis.c 
AddModule mod_imap.c 
AddModule mod_actions.c 
AddModule mod_userdir.c 
AddModule mod_alias.c 
AddModule mod_rewrite.c 
AddModule mod_access.c 
AddModule mod_auth.c 
AddModule mod_proxy.c 
AddModule mod_so.c 
AddModule mod_setenvif.c 
<IfDefine SSL> 
AddModule mod_ssl.c
AddModule libssl.so
<ifDefine Have_SSL>
LoadModule ssl_module mod_ssl.c
LoadModule ssl_module libssl.so

</IfDefine> 
AddModule mod_php4.c 

# 
# ExtendedStatus controls whether Apache will generate "full" status 
# information (ExtendedStatus On) or just basic information (ExtendedStatus 
# Off) when the "server-status" handler is called. The default is Off. 
# 
#ExtendedStatus On 

### Section 2: &acute;Main&acute; server configuration 
# 
# The directives in this section set up the values used by the &acute;main&acute; 
# server, which responds to any requests that aren&acute;t handled by a 
# <VirtualHost> definition. These values also provide defaults for 
# any <VirtualHost> containers you may define later in the file. 
# 
# All of these directives may appear inside <VirtualHost> containers, 
# in which case these default settings will be overridden for the 
# virtual host being defined. 
# 

# 
# If your ServerType directive (set earlier in the &acute;Global Environment&acute; 
# section) is set to "inetd", the next few directives don&acute;t have any 
# effect since their settings are defined by the inetd configuration. 
# Skip ahead to the ServerAdmin directive. 
# 

# 
# Port: The port to which the standalone server listens. For 
# ports < 1023, you will need httpd to be run as root initially. 
# 
Port 80 

## 
## SSL Support 
## 
## When we also provide SSL we have to listen to the 
## standard HTTP port (see above) and to the HTTPS port 
## 
<IfDefine HAVE_SSL> 
Listen 80 
Listen 443 
</IfDefine> 

# 
# If you wish httpd to run as a different user or group, you must run 
# httpd as root initially and it will switch. 
# 
# User/Group: The name (or #number) of the user/group to run httpd as. 
# . On SCO (ODT 3) use "User nouser" and "Group nogroup". 
# . On HPUX you may not be able to use shared memory as nobody, and the 
# suggested workaround is to create a user www and use that user. 
# NOTE that some kernels refuse to setgid(Group) or semctl(IPC_SET) 
# when the value of (unsigned)Group is above 60000; 
# don&acute;t use Group nobody on these systems! 
# 
User apache
Group apache

# 
# ServerAdmin: Your address, where problems with the server should be 
# e-mailed. This address appears on some server-generated pages, such 
# as error documents. 
# 
ServerAdmin [email protected] 

# 
# ServerName allows you to set a host name which is sent back to clients for 
# your server if it&acute;s different than the one the program would get (i.e., use 
# "www" instead of the host&acute;s real name). 
# 
# Note: You cannot just invent host names and hope they work. The name you 
# define here must be a valid DNS name for your host. If you don&acute;t understand 
# this, ask your network administrator. 
# If your host doesn&acute;t have a registered DNS name, enter its IP address here. 
# You will have to access it by its address (e.g., http://123.45.67.89/) 
# anyway, and this will make redirections work in a sensible way. 
# 
# 127.0.0.1 is the TCP/IP local loop-back address, often named localhost. Your 
# machine always knows itself by this address. If you use Apache strictly for 
# local testing and development, you may use 127.0.0.1 as the server name. 
# 
#ServerName bruno.example.net 

# 
# DocumentRoot: The directory out of which you will serve your 
# documents. By default, all requests are taken from this directory, but 
# symbolic links and aliases may be used to point to other locations. 
# 
DocumentRoot "/servidor/apache/htdocs" 

# 
# Each directory to which Apache has access, can be configured with respect 
# to which services and features are allowed and/or disabled in that 
# directory (and its subdirectories). 
# 
# First, we configure the "default" to be a very restrictive set of 
# permissions. 
# 
<Directory /> 
Options FollowSymLinks 
AllowOverride None 
</Directory> 

# 
# Note that from this point forward you must specifically allow 
# particular features to be enabled - so if something&acute;s not working as 
# you might expect, make sure that you have specifically enabled it 
# below. 
# 

# 
# This should be changed to whatever you set DocumentRoot to. 
# 
<Directory "/servidor/apache/htdocs"> 

# 
# This may also be "None", "All", or any combination of "Indexes", 
# "Includes", "FollowSymLinks", "ExecCGI", or "MultiViews". 
# 
# Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All" 
# doesn&acute;t give it to you. 
# 
Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews 

# 
# This controls which options the .htaccess files in directories can 
# override. Can also be "All", or any combination of "Options", "FileInfo", 
# "AuthConfig", and "Limit" 
# 
AllowOverride None 

# 
# Controls who can get stuff from this server. 
# 
Order allow,deny 
Allow from all 
</Directory> 

# 
# UserDir: The name of the directory which is appended onto a user&acute;s home 
# directory if a ~user request is received. 
# 
<IfModule mod_userdir.c> 
UserDir public_html 
</IfModule> 

# 
# Control access to UserDir directories. The following is an example 
# for a site where these directories are restricted to read-only. 
# 
#<Directory /home/*/public_html> 
# AllowOverride FileInfo AuthConfig Limit 
# Options MultiViews Indexes SymLinksIfOwnerMatch IncludesNoExec 
# <Limit GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND> 
# Order allow,deny 
# Allow from all 
# </Limit> 
# <LimitExcept GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND> 
# Order deny,allow 
# Deny from all 
# </LimitExcept> 
#</Directory> 

# 
# DirectoryIndex: Name of the file or files to use as a pre-written HTML 
# directory index. Separate multiple entries with spaces. 
# 
<IfModule mod_dir.c> 
DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php index.php3 index.shtml 
</IfModule> 

# 
# AccessFileName: The name of the file to look for in each directory 
# for access control information. 
# 
AccessFileName .htaccess 

# 
# The following lines prevent .htaccess files from being viewed by 
# Web clients. Since .htaccess files often contain authorization 
# information, access is disallowed for security reasons. Comment 
# these lines out if you want Web visitors to see the contents of 
# .htaccess files. If you change the AccessFileName directive above, 
# be sure to make the corresponding changes here. 
# 
# Also, folks tend to use names such as .htpasswd for password 
# files, so this will protect those as well. 
# 
<Files ~ "^\.ht"> 
Order allow,deny 
Deny from all 
Satisfy All 
</Files> 

# 
# CacheNegotiatedDocs: By default, Apache sends "Pragma: no-cache" with each 
# document that was negotiated on the basis of content. This asks proxy 
# servers not to cache the document. Uncommenting the following line disables 
# this behavior, and proxies will be allowed to cache the documents. 
# 
#CacheNegotiatedDocs 

# 
# UseCanonicalName: (new for 1.3) With this setting turned on, whenever 
# Apache needs to construct a self-referencing URL (a URL that refers back 
# to the server the response is coming from) it will use ServerName and 
# Port to form a "canonical" name. With this setting off, Apache will 
# use the hostnameort that the client supplied, when possible. This 
# also affects SERVER_NAME and SERVER_PORT in CGI scripts. 
# 
UseCanonicalName On 

# 
# TypesConfig describes where the mime.types file (or equivalent) is 
# to be found. 
# 
<IfModule mod_mime.c> 
TypesConfig /servidor/apache/conf/mime.types 
</IfModule> 

# 
# DefaultType is the default MIME type the server will use for a document 
# if it cannot otherwise determine one, such as from filename extensions. 
# If your server contains mostly text or HTML documents, "text/plain" is 
# a good value. If most of your content is binary, such as applications 
# or images, you may want to use "application/octet-stream" instead to 
# keep browsers from trying to display binary files as though they are 
# text. 
# 
DefaultType text/plain 

# 
# The mod_mime_magic module allows the server to use various hints from the 
# contents of the file itself to determine its type. The MIMEMagicFile 
# directive tells the module where the hint definitions are located. 
# mod_mime_magic is not part of the default server (you have to add 
# it yourself with a LoadModule [see the DSO paragraph in the &acute;Global 
# Environment&acute; section], or recompile the server and include mod_mime_magic 
# as part of the configuration), so it&acute;s enclosed in an <IfModule> container. 
# This means that the MIMEMagicFile directive will only be processed if the 
# module is part of the server. 
# 
<IfModule mod_mime_magic.c> 
MIMEMagicFile /servidor/apache/conf/magic 
</IfModule> 

# 
# HostnameLookups: Log the names of clients or just their IP addresses 
# e.g., www.apache.org (on) or 204.62.129.132 (off). 
# The default is off because it&acute;d be overall better for the net if people 
# had to knowingly turn this feature on, since enabling it means that 
# each client request will result in AT LEAST one lookup request to the 
# nameserver. 
# 
HostnameLookups Off 

# 
# ErrorLog: The location of the error log file. 
# If you do not specify an ErrorLog directive within a <VirtualHost> 
# container, error messages relating to that virtual host will be 
# logged here. If you *do* define an error logfile for a <VirtualHost> 
# container, that host&acute;s errors will be logged there and not here. 
# 
ErrorLog /servidor/apache/logs/error_log 

# 
# LogLevel: Control the number of messages logged to the error_log. 
# Possible values include: debug, info, notice, warn, error, crit, 
# alert, emerg. 
# 
LogLevel warn 

# 
# The following directives define some format nicknames for use with 
# a CustomLog directive (see below). 
# 
LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined 
LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b" common 
LogFormat "%{Referer}i -> %U" referer 
LogFormat "%{User-agent}i" agent 

# 
# The location and format of the access logfile (Common Logfile Format). 
# If you do not define any access logfiles within a <VirtualHost> 
# container, they will be logged here. Contrariwise, if you *do* 
# define per-<VirtualHost> access logfiles, transactions will be 
# logged therein and *not* in this file. 
# 
CustomLog /servidor/apache/logs/access_log common 

# 
# If you would like to have agent and referer logfiles, uncomment the 
# following directives. 
# 
#CustomLog /servidor/apache/logs/referer_log referer 
#CustomLog /servidor/apache/logs/agent_log agent 

# 
# If you prefer a single logfile with access, agent, and referer information 
# (Combined Logfile Format) you can use the following directive. 
# 
#CustomLog /servidor/apache/logs/access_log combined 

# 
# Optionally add a line containing the server version and virtual host 
# name to server-generated pages (error documents, FTP directory listings, 
# mod_status and mod_info output etc., but not CGI generated documents). 
# Set to "EMail" to also include a mailto: link to the ServerAdmin. 
# Set to one of: On | Off | EMail 
# 
ServerSignature On 

# EBCDIC configuration: 
# (only for mainframes using the EBCDIC codeset, currently one of: 
# Fujitsu-Siemens&acute; BS2000/OSD, IBM&acute;s OS/390 and IBM&acute;s TPF)!! 
# The following default configuration assumes that "text files" 
# are stored in EBCDIC (so that you can operate on them using the 
# normal POSIX tools like grep and sort) while "binary files" are 
# stored with identical octets as on an ASCII machine. 
# 
# The directives are evaluated in configuration file order, with 
# the EBCDICConvert directives applied before EBCDICConvertByType. 
# 
# If you want to have ASCII HTML documents and EBCDIC HTML documents 
# at the same time, you can use the file extension to force 
# conversion off for the ASCII documents: 
# > AddType text/html .ahtml 
# > EBCDICConvert Off=InOut .ahtml 
# 
# EBCDICConvertByType On=InOut text/* message/* multipart/* 
# EBCDICConvertByType On=In application/x-www-form-urlencoded 
# EBCDICConvertByType On=InOut application/postscript model/vrml 
# EBCDICConvertByType Off=InOut */* 


# 
# Aliases: Add here as many aliases as you need (with no limit). The format is 
# Alias fakename realname 
# 
<IfModule mod_alias.c> 

# 
# Note that if you include a trailing / on fakename then the server will 
# require it to be present in the URL. So "/icons" isn&acute;t aliased in this 
# example, only "/icons/". If the fakename is slash-terminated, then the 
# realname must also be slash terminated, and if the fakename omits the 
# trailing slash, the realname must also omit it. 
# 
Alias /icons/ "/servidor/apache/icons/" 

<Directory "/servidor/apache/icons"> 
Options Indexes MultiViews 
AllowOverride None 
Order allow,deny 
Allow from all 
</Directory> 

# This Alias will project the on-line documentation tree under /manual/ 
# even if you change the DocumentRoot. Comment it if you don&acute;t want to 
# provide access to the on-line documentation. 
# 
Alias /manual/ "/servidor/apache/htdocs/manual/" 

<Directory "/servidor/apache/htdocs/manual"> 
Options Indexes FollowSymlinks MultiViews 
AllowOverride None 
Order allow,deny 
Allow from all 
</Directory> 

# 
# ScriptAlias: This controls which directories contain server scripts. 
# ScriptAliases are essentially the same as Aliases, except that 
# documents in the realname directory are treated as applications and 
# run by the server when requested rather than as documents sent to the client. 
# The same rules about trailing "/" apply to ScriptAlias directives as to 
# Alias. 
# 
ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/servidor/apache/cgi-bin/" 

# 
# "/servidor/apache/cgi-bin" should be changed to whatever your ScriptAliased 
# CGI directory exists, if you have that configured. 
# 
<Directory "/servidor/apache/cgi-bin"> 
AllowOverride None 
Options None 
Order allow,deny 
Allow from all 
</Directory> 

</IfModule> 
# End of aliases. 

# 
# Redirect allows you to tell clients about documents which used to exist in 
# your server&acute;s namespace, but do not anymore. This allows you to tell the 
# clients where to look for the relocated document. 
# Format: Redirect old-URI new-URL 
# 

# 
# Directives controlling the display of server-generated directory listings. 
# 
<IfModule mod_autoindex.c> 

# 
# FancyIndexing is whether you want fancy directory indexing or standard 
# 
IndexOptions FancyIndexing 

# 
# AddIcon* directives tell the server which icon to show for different 
# files or filename extensions. These are only displayed for 
# FancyIndexed directories. 
# 
AddIconByEncoding (CMP,/icons/compressed.gif) x-compress x-gzip 

AddIconByType (TXT,/icons/text.gif) text/* 
AddIconByType (IMG,/icons/image2.gif) image/* 
AddIconByType (SND,/icons/sound2.gif) audio/* 
AddIconByType (VID,/icons/movie.gif) video/* 

AddIcon /icons/binary.gif .bin .exe 
AddIcon /icons/binhex.gif .hqx 
AddIcon /icons/tar.gif .tar 
AddIcon /icons/world2.gif .wrl .wrl.gz .vrml .vrm .iv 
AddIcon /icons/compressed.gif .Z .z .tgz .gz .zip 
AddIcon /icons/a.gif .ps .ai .eps 
AddIcon /icons/layout.gif .html .shtml .htm .pdf 
AddIcon /icons/text.gif .txt 
AddIcon /icons/c.gif .c 
AddIcon /icons/p.gif .pl .py 
AddIcon /icons/f.gif .for 
AddIcon /icons/dvi.gif .dvi 
AddIcon /icons/uuencoded.gif .uu 
AddIcon /icons/script.gif .conf .sh .shar .csh .ksh .tcl 
AddIcon /icons/tex.gif .tex 
AddIcon /icons/bomb.gif core 

AddIcon /icons/back.gif .. 
AddIcon /icons/hand.right.gif README 
AddIcon /icons/folder.gif ^^DIRECTORY^^ 
AddIcon /icons/blank.gif ^^BLANKICON^^ 

# 
# DefaultIcon is which icon to show for files which do not have an icon 
# explicitly set. 
# 
DefaultIcon /icons/unknown.gif 

# 
# AddDescription allows you to place a short description after a file in 
# server-generated indexes. These are only displayed for FancyIndexed 
# directories. 
# Format: AddDescription "description" filename 
# 
#AddDescription "GZIP compressed document" .gz 
#AddDescription "tar archive" .tar 
#AddDescription "GZIP compressed tar archive" .tgz 

# 
# ReadmeName is the name of the README file the server will look for by 
# default, and append to directory listings. 
# 
# HeaderName is the name of a file which should be prepended to 
# directory indexes. 
# 
# If MultiViews are amongst the Options in effect, the server will 
# first look for name.html and include it if found. If name.html 
# doesn&acute;t exist, the server will then look for name.txt and include 
# it as plaintext if found. 
# 
ReadmeName README 
HeaderName HEADER 

# 
# IndexIgnore is a set of filenames which directory indexing should ignore 
# and not include in the listing. Shell-style wildcarding is permitted. 
# 
IndexIgnore .??* *~ *# HEADER* README* RCS CVS *,v *,t 

</IfModule> 
# End of indexing directives. 

# 
# Document types. 
# 
<IfModule mod_mime.c> 

# 
# AddEncoding allows you to have certain browsers (Mosaic/X 2.1+) uncompress 
# information on the fly. Note: Not all browsers support this. 
# Despite the name similarity, the following Add* directives have nothing 
# to do with the FancyIndexing customization directives above. 
# 
AddEncoding x-compress Z 
AddEncoding x-gzip gz tgz 

# 
# AddLanguage allows you to specify the language of a document. You can 
# then use content negotiation to give a browser a file in a language 
# it can understand. 
# 
# Note 1: The suffix does not have to be the same as the language 
# keyword --- those with documents in Polish (whose net-standard 
# language code is pl) may wish to use "AddLanguage pl .po" to 
# avoid the ambiguity with the common suffix for perl scripts. 
# 
# Note 2: The example entries below illustrate that in quite 
# some cases the two character &acute;Language&acute; abbreviation is not 
# identical to the two character &acute;Country&acute; code for its country, 
# E.g. &acute;Danmark/dk&acute; versus &acute;Danish/da&acute;. 
# 
# Note 3: In the case of &acute;ltz&acute; we violate the RFC by using a three char 
# specifier. But there is &acute;work in progress&acute; to fix this and get 
# the reference data for rfc1766 cleaned up. 
# 
# Danish (da) - Dutch (nl) - English (en) - Estonian (ee) 
# French (fr) - German (de) - Greek-Modern (el) 
# Italian (it) - Korean (kr) - Norwegian (no) - Norwegian Nynorsk (nn) 
# Portugese (pt) - Luxembourgeois* (ltz) 
# Spanish (es) - Swedish (sv) - Catalan (ca) - Czech(cz) 
# Polish (pl) - Brazilian Portuguese (pt-br) - Japanese (ja) 
# Russian (ru) 
# 
AddLanguage da .dk 
AddLanguage nl .nl 
AddLanguage en .en 
AddLanguage et .ee 
AddLanguage fr .fr 
AddLanguage de .de 
AddLanguage el .el 
AddLanguage he .he 
AddCharset ISO-8859-8 .iso8859-8 
AddLanguage it .it 
AddLanguage ja .ja 
AddCharset ISO-2022-JP .jis 
AddLanguage kr .kr 
AddCharset ISO-2022-KR .iso-kr 
AddLanguage nn .nn 
AddLanguage no .no 
AddLanguage pl .po 
AddCharset ISO-8859-2 .iso-pl 
AddLanguage pt .pt 
AddLanguage pt-br .pt-br 
AddLanguage ltz .lu 
AddLanguage ca .ca 
AddLanguage es .es 
AddLanguage sv .sv 
AddLanguage cz .cz 
AddLanguage ru .ru 
AddLanguage zh-tw .tw 
AddLanguage tw .tw 
AddCharset Big5 .Big5 .big5 
AddCharset WINDOWS-1251 .cp-1251 
AddCharset CP866 .cp866 
AddCharset ISO-8859-5 .iso-ru 
AddCharset KOI8-R .koi8-r 
AddCharset UCS-2 .ucs2 
AddCharset UCS-4 .ucs4 
AddCharset UTF-8 .utf8 

# LanguagePriority allows you to give precedence to some languages 
# in case of a tie during content negotiation. 
# 
# Just list the languages in decreasing order of preference. We have 
# more or less alphabetized them here. You probably want to change this. 
# 
<IfModule mod_negotiation.c> 
LanguagePriority en da nl et fr de el it ja kr no pl pt pt-br ru ltz ca es sv tw 
</IfModule> 

# 
# AddType allows you to tweak mime.types without actually editing it, or to 
# make certain files to be certain types. 
# 
AddType application/x-tar .tgz 
AddType image/x-icon .ico 

# 
# AddHandler allows you to map certain file extensions to "handlers", 
# actions unrelated to filetype. These can be either built into the server 
# or added with the Action command (see below) 
# 
# If you want to use server side includes, or CGI outside 
# ScriptAliased directories, uncomment the following lines. 
# 
# To use CGI scripts: 
# 
#AddHandler cgi-script .cgi 

# 
# To use server-parsed HTML files 
# 
AddType text/html .shtml 
AddHandler server-parsed .shtml 

# 
# Uncomment the following line to enable Apache&acute;s send-asis HTTP file 
# feature 
# 
#AddHandler send-as-is asis 

# 
# If you wish to use server-parsed imagemap files, use 
# 
#AddHandler imap-file map 

# 
# To enable type maps, you might want to use 
# 
#AddHandler type-map var 

</IfModule> 
# End of document types. 

# 
# Action lets you define media types that will execute a script whenever 
# a matching file is called. This eliminates the need for repeated URL 
# pathnames for oft-used CGI file processors. 
# Format: Action media/type /cgi-script/location 
# Format: Action handler-name /cgi-script/location 
# 

# 
# MetaDir: specifies the name of the directory in which Apache can find 
# meta information files. These files contain additional HTTP headers 
# to include when sending the document 
# 
#MetaDir .web 

# 
# MetaSuffix: specifies the file name suffix for the file containing the 
# meta information. 
# 
#MetaSuffix .meta 

# 
# Customizable error response (Apache style) 
# these come in three flavors 
# 
# 1) plain text 
#ErrorDocument 500 "The server made a boo boo. 
# n.b. the single leading (" marks it as text, it does not get output 
# 
# 2) local redirects 
#ErrorDocument 404 /missing.html 
# to redirect to local URL /missing.html 
#ErrorDocument 404 /cgi-bin/missing_handler.pl 
# N.B.: You can redirect to a script or a document using server-side-includes. 
# 
# 3) external redirects 
#ErrorDocument 402 http://some.other-server.com/subscription_info.html 
# N.B.: Many of the environment variables associated with the original 
# request will *not* be available to such a script. 

# 
# Customize behaviour based on the browser 
# 
<IfModule mod_setenvif.c> 

# 
# The following directives modify normal HTTP response behavior. 
# The first directive disables keepalive for Netscape 2.x and browsers that 
# spoof it. There are known problems with these browser implementations. 
# The second directive is for Microsoft Internet Explorer 4.0b2 
# which has a broken HTTP/1.1 implementation and does not properly 
# support keepalive when it is used on 301 or 302 (redirect) responses. 
# 
BrowserMatch "Mozilla/2" nokeepalive 
BrowserMatch "MSIE 4\.0b2;" nokeepalive downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0 

# 
# The following directive disables HTTP/1.1 responses to browsers which 
# are in violation of the HTTP/1.0 spec by not being able to grok a 
# basic 1.1 response. 
# 
BrowserMatch "RealPlayer 4\.0" force-response-1.0 
BrowserMatch "Java/1\.0" force-response-1.0 
BrowserMatch "JDK/1\.0" force-response-1.0 

</IfModule> 
# End of browser customization directives 

# 
# Allow server status reports, with the URL of http://servername/server-status 
# Change the ".your-domain.com" to match your domain to enable. 
# 
#<Location /server-status> 
# SetHandler server-status 
# Order deny,allow 
# Deny from all 
# Allow from .your-domain.com 
#</Location> 

# 
# Allow remote server configuration reports, with the URL of 
# http://servername/server-info (requires that mod_info.c be loaded). 
# Change the ".your-domain.com" to match your domain to enable. 
# 
#<Location /server-info> 
# SetHandler server-info 
# Order deny,allow 
# Deny from all 
# Allow from .your-domain.com 
#</Location> 

# 
# There have been reports of people trying to abuse an old bug from pre-1.1 
# days. This bug involved a CGI script distributed as a part of Apache. 
# By uncommenting these lines you can redirect these attacks to a logging 
# script on phf.apache.org. Or, you can record them yourself, using the script 
# support/phf_abuse_log.cgi. 
# 
#<Location /cgi-bin/phf*> 
# Deny from all 
# ErrorDocument 403 http://phf.apache.org/phf_abuse_log.cgi 
#</Location> 

# 
# Proxy Server directives. Uncomment the following lines to 
# enable the proxy server: 
# 
#<IfModule mod_proxy.c> 
# ProxyRequests On 

# <Directory proxy:*> 
# Order deny,allow 
# Deny from all 
# Allow from .your-domain.com 
# </Directory> 

# 
# Enable/disable the handling of HTTP/1.1 "Via:" headers. 
# ("Full" adds the server version; "Block" removes all outgoing Via: headers) 
# Set to one of: Off | On | Full | Block 
# 
# ProxyVia On 

# 
# To enable the cache as well, edit and uncomment the following lines: 
# (no cacheing without CacheRoot) 
# 
# CacheRoot "/servidor/apache/proxy" 
# CacheSize 5 
# CacheGcInterval 4 
# CacheMaxExpire 24 
# CacheLastModifiedFactor 0.1 
# CacheDefaultExpire 1 
# NoCache a-domain.com another-domain.edu joes.garage-sale.com 

#</IfModule> 
# End of proxy directives. 

### Section 3: Virtual Hosts 
# 
# VirtualHost: If you want to maintain multiple domains/hostnames on your 
# machine you can setup VirtualHost containers for them. Most configurations 
# use only name-based virtual hosts so the server doesn&acute;t need to worry about 
# IP addresses. This is indicated by the asterisks in the directives below. 
# 
# Please see the documentation at <URL:http://www.apache.org/docs/vhosts/> 
# for further details before you try to setup virtual hosts. 
# 
# You may use the command line option &acute;-S&acute; to verify your virtual host 
# configuration. 

# 
# Use name-based virtual hosting. 
# 
#NameVirtualHost * 

# 
# VirtualHost example: 
# Almost any Apache directive may go into a VirtualHost container. 
# The first VirtualHost section is used for requests without a known 
# server name. 
# 
#<VirtualHost *> 
# ServerAdmin [email protected] 
# DocumentRoot /www/docs/dummy-host.example.com 
# ServerName dummy-host.example.com 
# ErrorLog logs/dummy-host.example.com-error_log 
# CustomLog logs/dummy-host.example.com-access_log common 
#</VirtualHost> 

#<VirtualHost _default_:*> 
#</VirtualHost> 

## 
## SSL Global Context 
## 
## All SSL configuration in this context applies both to 
## the main server and all SSL-enabled virtual hosts. 
## 

# 
# Some MIME-types for downloading Certificates and CRLs 
# 
<IfDefine HAVE_SSL> 
AddType application/x-x509-ca-cert .crt 
AddType application/x-pkcs7-crl .crl 
</IfDefine> 

<IfModule mod_ssl.c> 

# Pass Phrase Dialog: 
# Configure the pass phrase gathering process. 
# The filtering dialog program (`builtin&acute; is a internal 
# terminal dialog) has to provide the pass phrase on stdout. 
SSLPassPhraseDialog builtin 

# Inter-Process Session Cache: 
# Configure the SSL Session Cache: First the mechanism 
# to use and second the expiring timeout (in seconds). 
#SSLSessionCache none 
#SSLSessionCache shmht:/servidor/apache/logs/ssl_scache(512000) 
#SSLSessionCache shmcb:/servidor/apache/logs/ssl_scache(512000) 
SSLSessionCache dbm:/servidor/apache/logs/ssl_scache 
SSLSessionCacheTimeout 300 

# Semaphore: 
# Configure the path to the mutual exclusion semaphore the 
# SSL engine uses internally for inter-process synchronization. 
SSLMutex file:/servidor/apache/logs/ssl_mutex 

# Pseudo Random Number Generator (PRNG): 
# Configure one or more sources to seed the PRNG of the 
# SSL library. The seed data should be of good random quality. 
# WARNING! On some platforms /dev/random blocks if not enough entropy 
# is available. This means you then cannot use the /dev/random device 
# because it would lead to very long connection times (as long as 
# it requires to make more entropy available). But usually those 
# platforms additionally provide a /dev/urandom device which doesn&acute;t 
# block. So, if available, use this one instead. Read the mod_ssl User 
# Manual for more details. 
SSLRandomSeed startup builtin 
SSLRandomSeed connect builtin 
#SSLRandomSeed startup file:/dev/random 512 
#SSLRandomSeed startup file:/dev/urandom 512 
#SSLRandomSeed connect file:/dev/random 512 
#SSLRandomSeed connect file:/dev/urandom 512 

# Logging: 
# The home of the dedicated SSL protocol logfile. Errors are 
# additionally duplicated in the general error log file. Put 
# this somewhere where it cannot be used for symlink attacks on 
# a real server (i.e. somewhere where only root can write). 
# Log levels are (ascending order: higher ones include lower ones): 
# none, error, warn, info, trace, debug. 
SSLLog /servidor/apache/logs/ssl_engine_log 
SSLLogLevel info 

</IfModule> 

<IfDefine SSL> 

## 
## SSL Virtual Host Context 
## 

<VirtualHost _default_:443> 

# General setup for the virtual host 
#DocumentRoot "/servidor/apache/htdocs" 
#ServerName bruno.example.net 
#ServerAdmin [email protected] 
ErrorLog /servidor/apache/logs/error_log 
TransferLog /servidor/apache/logs/access_log 

# SSL Engine Switch: 
# Enable/Disable SSL for this virtual host. 
SSLEngine on 

# SSL Cipher Suite: 
# List the ciphers that the client is permitted to negotiate. 
# See the mod_ssl documentation for a complete list. 
#SSLCipherSuite 
ALL:!ADH:!EXPORT56:RC4+RSA:+HIGH:+MEDIUM:+LOW:+SSLv2:+EXP:+eNULL 

# Server Certificate: 
# Point SSLCertificateFile at a PEM encoded certificate. If 
# the certificate is encrypted, then you will be prompted for a 
# pass phrase. Note that a kill -HUP will prompt again. A test 
# certificate can be generated with `make certificate&acute; under 
# built time. Keep in mind that if you&acute;ve both a RSA and a DSA 
# certificate you can configure both in parallel (to also allow 
# the use of DSA ciphers, etc.) 
SSLCertificateFile /servidor/apache/conf/ssl.crt/server.crt 
#SSLCertificateFile /servidor/apache/conf/ssl.crt/server-dsa.crt 

# Server Private Key: 
# If the key is not combined with the certificate, use this 
# directive to point at the key file. Keep in mind that if 
# you&acute;ve both a RSA and a DSA private key you can configure 
# both in parallel (to also allow the use of DSA ciphers, etc.) 
SSLCertificateKeyFile /servidor/apache/conf/ssl.key/server.key 
#SSLCertificateKeyFile /servidor/apache/conf/ssl.key/server-dsa.key 

# Server Certificate Chain: 
# Point SSLCertificateChainFile at a file containing the 
# concatenation of PEM encoded CA certificates which form the 
# certificate chain for the server certificate. Alternatively 
# the referenced file can be the same as SSLCertificateFile 
# when the CA certificates are directly appended to the server 
# certificate for convinience. 
#SSLCertificateChainFile /servidor/apache/conf/ssl.crt/ca.crt 

# Certificate Authority (CA): 
# Set the CA certificate verification path where to find CA 
# certificates for client authentication or alternatively one 
# huge file containing all of them (file must be PEM encoded) 
# Note: Inside SSLCACertificatePath you need hash symlinks 
# to point to the certificate files. Use the provided 
# Makefile to update the hash symlinks after changes. 
#SSLCACertificatePath /servidor/apache/conf/ssl.crt 
#SSLCACertificateFile /servidor/apache/conf/ssl.crt/ca-bundle.crt 

# Certificate Revocation Lists (CRL): 
# Set the CA revocation path where to find CA CRLs for client 
# authentication or alternatively one huge file containing all 
# of them (file must be PEM encoded) 
# Note: Inside SSLCARevocationPath you need hash symlinks 
# to point to the certificate files. Use the provided 
# Makefile to update the hash symlinks after changes. 
#SSLCARevocationPath /servidor/apache/conf/ssl.crl 
#SSLCARevocationFile /servidor/apache/conf/ssl.crl/ca-bundle.crl 

# Client Authentication (Type): 
# Client certificate verification type and depth. Types are 
# none, optional, require and optional_no_ca. Depth is a 
# number which specifies how deeply to verify the certificate 
# issuer chain before deciding the certificate is not valid. 
#SSLVerifyClient require 
#SSLVerifyDepth 10 

# Access Control: 
# With SSLRequire you can do per-directory access control based 
# on arbitrary complex boolean expressions containing server 
# variable checks and other lookup directives. The syntax is a 
# mixture between C and Perl. See the mod_ssl documentation 
# for more details. 
#<Location /servidor/apache/htdocs> 
#SSLRequire ( %{SSL_CIPHER} !~ m/^(EXP|NULL)/ \ 
#and %{SSL_CLIENT_S_DN_O} eq "Snake Oil, Ltd." \ 
#and %{SSL_CLIENT_S_DN_OU} in {"Staff", "CA", "Dev"} \ 
#and %{TIME_WDAY} >= 1 and %{TIME_WDAY} <= 5 \ 
#and %{TIME_HOUR} >= 8 and %{TIME_HOUR} <= 20 ) \ 
#or %{REMOTE_ADDR} =~ m/^192\.76\.162\.[0-9]+$/ 
</Location> 

# SSL Engine Options: 
# Set various options for the SSL engine. 
# o FakeBasicAuth: 
# Translate the client X.509 into a Basic Authorisation. This means that 
# the standard Auth/DBMAuth methods can be used for access control. The 
# user name is the `one line&acute; version of the client&acute;s X.509 certificate. 
# Note that no password is obtained from the user. Every entry in the user 
# file needs this password: `xxj31ZMTZzkVA&acute;. 
# o ExportCertData: 
# This exports two additional environment variables: SSL_CLIENT_CERT and 
# SSL_SERVER_CERT. These contain the PEM-encoded certificates of the 
# server (always existing) and the client (only existing when client 
# authentication is used). This can be used to import the certificates 
# into CGI scripts. 
# o StdEnvVars: 
# This exports the standard SSL/TLS related `SSL_*&acute; environment variables. 
# Per default this exportation is switched off for performance reasons, 
# because the extraction step is an expensive operation and is usually 
# useless for serving static content. So one usually enables the 
# exportation for CGI and SSI requests only. 
# o CompatEnvVars: 
# This exports obsolete environment variables for backward compatibility 
# to Apache-SSL 1.x, mod_ssl 2.0.x, Sioux 1.0 and Stronghold 2.x. Use this 
# to provide compatibility to existing CGI scripts. 
# o StrictRequire: 
# This denies access when "SSLRequireSSL" or "SSLRequire" applied even 
# under a "Satisfy any" situation, i.e. when it applies access is denied 
# and no other module can change it. 
# o OptRenegotiate: 
# This enables optimized SSL connection renegotiation handling when SSL 
# directives are used in per-directory context. 
#SSLOptions +FakeBasicAuth +ExportCertData +CompatEnvVars +StrictRequire 
<Files ~ "\.(cgi|shtml|html|phtml|php?)$"> 
SSLOptions +StdEnvVars 
</Files> 
<Directory "/servidor/apache/cgi-bin"> 
SSLOptions +StdEnvVars 
</Directory> 

# SSL Protocol Adjustments: 
# The safe and default but still SSL/TLS standard compliant shutdown 
# approach is that mod_ssl sends the close notify alert but doesn&acute;t wait for 
# the close notify alert from client. When you need a different shutdown 
# approach you can use one of the following variables: 
# o ssl-unclean-shutdown: 
# This forces an unclean shutdown when the connection is closed, i.e. no 
# SSL close notify alert is send or allowed to received. This violates 
# the SSL/TLS standard but is needed for some brain-dead browsers. Use 
# this when you receive I/O errors because of the standard approach where 
# mod_ssl sends the close notify alert. 
# o ssl-accurate-shutdown: 
# This forces an accurate shutdown when the connection is closed, i.e. a 
# SSL close notify alert is send and mod_ssl waits for the close notify 
# alert of the client. This is 100% SSL/TLS standard compliant, but in 
# practice often causes hanging connections with brain-dead browsers. Use 
# this only for browsers where you know that their SSL implementation 
# works correctly. 
# Notice: Most problems of broken clients are also related to the HTTP 
# keep-alive facility, so you usually additionally want to disable 
# keep-alive for those clients, too. Use variable "nokeepalive" for this. 
# Similarly, one has to force some clients to use HTTP/1.0 to workaround 
# their broken HTTP/1.1 implementation. Use variables "downgrade-1.0" and 
# "force-response-1.0" for this. 
SetEnvIf User-Agent ".*MSIE.*" \ 
nokeepalive ssl-unclean-shutdown \ 
downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0 

# Per-Server Logging: 
# The home of a custom SSL log file. Use this when you want a 
# compact non-error SSL logfile on a virtual host basis. 
CustomLog /servidor/apache/logs/ssl_request_log \ 
"%t %h %{SSL_PROTOCOL}x %{SSL_CIPHER}x \"%r\" %b" 

</VirtualHost> 

</IfDefine> 
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## BrunoPiaui

CONDEGUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONDEGUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONDEGUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONDEGUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CONDEGUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONDEGUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONDEGUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONDEGUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CONDEGUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONDEGUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONDEGUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONDEGUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CONDEGUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONDEGUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONDEGUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONDEGUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CONDEGUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONDEGUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONDEGUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONDEGUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CONDEGUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONDEGUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONDEGUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONDEGUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ja mostro como eu fiz p/ funcionar!

Obrigado galera!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Obrigado galera!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Obrigado galera!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bruno Piaui <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------

